# What the heck are these two items?



## lincoln pin (Feb 24, 2009)

I picked up a box of LGB track at an estate sale. In the box were these two items. They look as though they are some sort actuators. The track piece has a panel between the rails that depresses when a car roll over it. The other device is spring loaded look like it goes under the track and when depressed it actuates a set of contacts. Any idea if these are LGB if so anyone know any part numbers? Any help appreciated. 
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I think the piece not mounted is an uncoupler (maybe?)


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I believe the unmounted piece is a contactor section, which senses the loco running on top, a SPDT switch (Single Pole Double Throw) 

Clueless on the curved track. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Top one appears to be an "Activation Track for Action Cars" and seconds is just what you think it is.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I use to have one of the items in the bottom picture. It was on my Lionel 0 guage. It was for activating my crossing gate. When the train passed over it the wieght of the train would close the contacts and the gate would go down. I use to complain to my dad that the gate didn't stay down long enought because it went up befoe the train was finished passing. If the train was coming the other way the gate didn't go down till the engine passed the corssing.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Sort of looked like something snapped on top of the flat place to contact something. 

I found an "activation track" on ebay, but looks somewhat different... 

http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?VISuperSize&item=150383549571 
*http://cgi.ebay.ca/ws/eBayISAPI.dll...0392741522*

Regards, Greg


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Derailers?











-Brian


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

It is a activation track for Lifelike G scale signals........... And who says im just pretty to look at?


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 05 Feb 2010 05:57 PM 
Derailers?











-Brian


----------

